# Locust feeding



## tommo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi there

Probably been answered lots of times before, but was wondering what to feed my locusts. I have gutload for crix, but cant seem to find anything for locusts. I have been feeding them on carrot mainly, but wondered if there was any other household fruit or veg I could feed them so they're tasty for my beardie.

Cheers


----------



## Superfreak (Mar 10, 2009)

i feed mine cabbage and occasionally a bit of apple. i don't really bother with carrot (unless i don't have anything else) as it is mainly water.


----------



## tommo (Jun 8, 2009)

Superfreak said:


> i feed mine cabbage and occasionally a bit of apple. i don't really bother with carrot (unless i don't have anything else) as it is mainly water.


Anything else that I might hve lying round in the kitchen, dont keep much fresh cabbage.... though I probably should


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

british spring greens - £1 a bag from Sainsburys, usually you get 2-3 "plants" in the bag. my 150+ locusts eat 1 plant per day.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

I feed locust a number of things. Basil, parsley, dill, broccoli leaves, cabbage, carrot, dandelion leaves, brussel sprouts, etc.

You can also buy bird seeds, plant them in some cocohusk inside a faunarium, then put the locust in and they nibble up the rapid growing weeds. You just plant more seeds daily.


----------

